# Some that are going to BLADE with me.



## therichinc (May 20, 2018)

Here are a few Ill be taking to blade.. Hope to see you there @robert flynt 
1st is a Gentlemen's Bird -N- Trout. It is made from CPM154, Flat Ground to 600 and hand finished. 7075T6 Aluminum bolsters hand jigged with Black G10, and custom aluminum spacer. Handle is Box Elder Burl with filework along the spine and a custom sheath.


 

 



2nd is a Damascus Hunter, Hidden tang. From Chad Nichols Cheetah pattern carbon Damascus. Red spacer with Carbon Fiber front spacer. Guard and Buttcap are Robert Eggerling mosaic Damascus. Handle is Flamed Box Elder Burl. Spine has 1/8" holes drilled every .200 thousandths and filled with brass. Also comes with Custom Sheath. I have better pics of this one but they are too big to upload here...:(

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2018)

Both are great buy the second is my favorite! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 20, 2018)

Beautiful work as usual Rich!! I'll be there to buy supplies. What is your table number, I will try to come by and visit.


----------



## therichinc (May 20, 2018)

@robert flynt Don't have a table. I am taking these to get looks for my guild membership. Ill be around all day Friday and probably Saturday morning. Ill look for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 20, 2018)

therichinc said:


> @robert flynt Don't have a table. I am taking these to get looks for my guild membership. Ill be around all day Friday and probably Saturday morning. Ill look for you.


Wish you well with the Guild. I withdrew from the Guild last year like a number of other makers because they won't modernize and are still living in the past. Wish A.G. Russell was still having his show, sold lot of knives there but I won't spend money on the Guild until they quit having their show in hard to access location.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (May 20, 2018)

Serious craftsmanship at work, outstanding! If guild membership is partially based on works, I’d say you have that covered.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 20, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Wish you well with the Guild. I withdrew from the Guild last year like a number of other makers because they won't modernize and are still living in the past. Wish A.G. Russell was still having his show, sold lot of knives there but I won't spend money on the Guild until they quit having their show in hard to access location.


If you need signatures I can help you get them.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 20, 2018)

Good looking work Rick. How did you get the wavy spacer on the first knife? Pretty nice design all around.

Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therichinc (May 20, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Wish you well with the Guild. I withdrew from the Guild last year like a number of other makers because they won't modernize and are still living in the past. Wish A.G. Russell was still having his show, sold lot of knives there but I won't spend money on the Guild until they quit having their show in hard to access location.



I agree on some of that, however I feel as if I am going to move forward or upward as a maker I need to get my name out there more, this is one way I feel I can do that. We will just have to see I guess.


----------



## therichinc (May 20, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> If you need signatures I can help you get them.



Sounds Good I will let you know for sure. I was gonna Get W.D. Pease and a couple others that I know first and then go from there.


----------



## Wildthings (May 20, 2018)

Foot Patrol said:


> Good looking work Rick. How did you get the wavy spacer on the first knife? Pretty nice design all around.
> 
> Scott


Exactly my thoughts!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (May 20, 2018)

Foot Patrol said:


> Good looking work Rick. How did you get the wavy spacer on the first knife? Pretty nice design all around.
> 
> Scott



Its a secret, If you come by the shop one day Ill show ya...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 20, 2018)

therichinc said:


> Its a secret, If you come by the shop one day Ill show ya...



I don't make it up your way as much as I used to. I got off the Diboll lease 2 years ago. Just was not seeing any deer and was overrun with hogs. I will try to make it up later this year on my bike and stop by. Say hello to your dad for me.

Scott

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 20, 2018)

Museum quality knives & sheath! Truly amazing works of art! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2018)

Wowzerz Rich! Those came out fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (May 20, 2018)

Those are awesome! Wish i was going to Blade to see them in person!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (May 21, 2018)

So professional!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (May 22, 2018)

Are you fellas talking about Atlanta knife show? I will be in Knoxville st the time! I might drop by! :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## therichinc (May 22, 2018)

Strider said:


> Are you fellas talking about Atlanta knife show? I will be in Knoxville st the time! I might drop by! :)



Yes its in Atlanta at the cobb convention center. Its June 1st 2nd and 3rd. I will be there the 1st and 2nd, I'm sure Robert will be there all 3 days


----------



## Strider (May 22, 2018)

Should I have extra time, I would be more than glad to come there. Any visitor application needed?


----------



## robert flynt (May 22, 2018)

therichinc said:


> Yes its in Atlanta at the cobb convention center. Its June 1st 2nd and 3rd. I will be there the 1st and 2nd, I'm sure Robert will be there all 3 days


Naw, I will have all my supplies purchased by mid day Saturday and will probably head home by the afternoon. Besides, the show is so big, my feet will be toast by then.


----------



## therichinc (May 22, 2018)

Strider said:


> Should I have extra time, I would be more than glad to come there. Any visitor application needed?



No sir. anyone can attend. I believe its 25$ a day. There are over 3500 booths and tables. Handmade knives, knife supplies, production companies, and lots of other things knife related.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (May 23, 2018)

So... I should look for big fellas wearing WB hats and T-shirts in case I come?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therichinc (May 23, 2018)

Strider said:


> So... I should look for big fellas wearing WB hats and T-shirts in case I come?



agreed except ill probably be wearing some sort of fishing sponsor hat, and shirt. lol (Probably a Team Keitech Hat and possibly a 2K Jigs shirt)


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2018)

Strider said:


> So... I should look for big fellas wearing WB hats and T-shirts in case I come?



There's only 4 wb shirts in existence. And I own one of em...

https://woodbarter.com/threads/ended-woodbarter-shirt.26636/


----------

